# ameliorer la qualité des vidéos



## JOHN514 (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Je veus savoir comment faire pour améliorer la qualité de mes films pour avoir une meilleur image sur ma TV depuis mon ipod!!!!

SI qq peut me dire; Merci d'avance


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

y'en rien à faire. La qualité de la sortie TV des iPod n'est pas bonne à la base. Y'a aucun réglages.

La seule chose que tu puisses faire (en amont) est de convertir tes vidéos pour ton iPod dans la meilleure qualité possible en testant avec différents réglages.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

La qualité de la sortie TV de l'iPod est bonne, il suffit de bien sélectionner ses réglages en effet et surtout de ne pas encoder au format iPod en 320x240, mais en format TV 640x480 pixels. Là, c'est extrêmement bon comme image pour regarder sur une TV et cela passe également sur l'iPod. 

Les spécifications vidéo sont dispos ici au besoin.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Bah écoute, j'ai chez moi un Archos et un iPod et crois moi, y'a bel et bien une différence ....


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

Logique, ce ne sont pas deux produits identiques 

En quoi l'Achos est différent?


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Le rendu vidéo est vraiment meilleur. Avec les mêmes vidéos bien entendu. L'archos pouvant lire les mêmes formats que l'iPod après ajout d'un Codec.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

AH. OK! perso, je n'ai pas testé. Avec quel modèle d'Archos tu as fait ce genre de constatations.

C'est fou ça.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Un 404. En fait tout est dans la sortie Vidéo plus que dans le baladeur en lui-même. L'Archos permet de sortir la Vidéo en YUV donc forcément ...

Et puis comme j'ai une TV LCD, les défauts se voient assez facilement !


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2008)

OK.

Mais bon, je pense que les deux produits se valent en terme de satisfaction client si le fichier d'origine est de bonne qualité, car de tout de façon, on n'est pas censé regarder la TV a 10 cm de l'écran 

Mais c'est néanmoins un excellent argument pour ARCHOS que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2008)

Moi qui suis un Pro Apple convaincu, ça a été difficile mais j'ai bien du le reconnaître aussi 

Un autre argument pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, mon Archos peut lire du DivX sans conversion et avec Sous-Titres en SRT, SUB, SMI, SSA ... Assez rare aussi pour être signalé


----------



## JOHN514 (28 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

je voulais savoir si vous pouvez me conseiller un logiciel pour pouvoir convertir les vidéos en format TV 640X480.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2008)

T'es sur PC ou Mac ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2008)

iSquint


----------



## JOHN514 (28 Mars 2008)

sur PC


----------



## JOHN514 (28 Mars 2008)

je l'ai telecharger (isquint) mais il est au format "dmg"! Comment faire ?


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2008)

Tu peux rien faire, c'est pour Mac. Désolé, je connais pas de logiciel PC.


----------



## bendder (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je voulais savoir ce que pouvais donner le rendu photos ou vidéo depuis un ipod touch branché avec le  Câble composante AV Apple sur un écran Hd ready.
Mais surtout la qualité des photos est telle bonne? 

Merci


----------



## whereismymind (5 Avril 2008)

Pour les photos, partant du principe que tous les appareils photo numérique ont actuellement des résolutions supérieures aux écrans HD Ready, ça ira sans problème. Maintenant la vidéo c'est autre chose pour les raisons évoquées au dessus.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2008)

Non, pour les photos comme pour les vidéos, lors du transfert de iTunes vers l'iPod, le tout doit être optimise et donc, même si une photo fait 10 million de pixel a la base, elle sera redimensionnée pour l'écran du iPod et donc, sur une TV HD, cela ne rendra pas mieux que sur une TV régulière.


----------



## whereismymind (6 Avril 2008)

Je n'avais pas connaissance de ça. Je trouve ça moyen .... Disons que ça perd de son intérêt.


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2008)

Les TV HD n'étaient pas répandu a l'époque du lancement de la gamme des iPod photo, apple devrait en effet revoir sa copie maintenant.


----------

